# courage, strength, loyalty and love



## carolinha

Hello everyone,
I would like your help in translating the words in Latin : courage, strenght, loyalty and love for a dog breed of the AKC, can you possibly help me with it?
Thank you.
Carolinha


----------



## Casquilho

My suggestion: _audacia, __fortitudo, fidelitas, amor._


----------



## carolinha

Casquilho said:


> My suggestion: _audacia, __fortitudo, fidelitas, amor._




could it be ..."virtus, valiturus, fidelitas, amor"?


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings

This may suit:

_virtus, robur, fides, diligentia_

(Casquilho's suggestions, #2 in the thread, aren't quite apt, as _audacia_ has a derogatory nuance, and _amor_ is too nearly erotic to describe the qualities of an affectionate pet; _fidelitas_ and _fortitudo_ are too long to be snappily epigrammatic.)


----------



## Dmns Pucko

audax, fortis, confisus, amabilis


----------



## carolinha

I agree with Scholiast.  Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Casquilho

I don't disagree, but since _virtus _is etimologically related to _vir_, would it not be a strange word to qualify a dog?


----------

